# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Venta de Equipo Agropecuario.

## jquispet

Buenos días, estoy comercializando productos para el sector *Avícola* y *Porcícola*: * 
Pollos de Carne*  *I. Recepcion de Pollos BB* *
1. Criadora a Gas Grande (04 Cerámicas)*  *Capacidad*: 01 x 800 - 1000 Pollos BB   *2. Bebedero BB Plasticos x 01 Galón*  *Capacidad*: 01 x 100 Pollos BB   *3. Bandeja Comedero BB Plástico Circular*  *Capacidad*: 01 x 100 Pollos BB    *II. Crecimiento - Acabado.*  *1. Comedero Tolva Plato Plástico (Modelo Unico)* 
 Capacidad: 03 x 100 Pollos    *2. Bebedero Lineal Automático x 2.40Mts  (Canaleta + Flotador)*  *Capacidad*: 01 x 200 Pollos   *III. Equipos Ponedoras Comerciales en Jaulas* 
1. Bebedero Niple VAL  *Capacidad*: 01 x 7 Gallinas   *IV. Equipos para Cerdo*  *1. Bebedero Niple Monoflo* *Tipo*: Lechon 3/8"   *Tipo*: Gorrino 1/2"   
Brindamos el servicio de Asesoría Avicola y Porcícola. 
Si desea más información y/o consulta, comuníquese:
- *Móvil*: 951-350-350(rpc)
- *Fijo*: 225-6861
- *E-mail*: ingzosimoqh@hotmail.com  
Atte. 
Zosimo Quispe Huerta
Ing. Zootecnista C.I.P.: 35130Temas similares: Artículo: Produce y Minsa se integrarán al equipo de trabajo que elabora reglamento de bioseguridad Artículo: Minam nombrará equipo técnico para evaluar reglamento de Bioseguridad Agrícola Artículo: PBI Agropecuario crecería 3.8% este año y 3% en el 2011 El censo agropecuario sigue en Stand By Equipo de Riego movil

----------


## danze

aun estas vendiendo este material

----------

